# The countdown begins until our puppy arrives...



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

By the end of June, DH and I will be adding a solid black working line GSD puppy to our family









Introducing Miya vom Geistwasser:

Photos sent to us by her breeder: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tintallie/sets/72157618600063468/

Pedigree:
Sire: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/515712.html
Dam: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/332799.html


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, she's a gorgeous girl! Congratulations!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Such a cutie!!!

I get to go pick up my boy in 10 hours!!!

I am definitely choosing an all black GS next time around. I love them.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

The breeder chose her for us based on temperament and lifestyle snd it happened that Miya is the only black female in the litter. I definitely prefer her colour, but didn't choose her because of it


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: tintallieThe breeder chose her for us based on temperament and lifestyle snd it happened that Miya is the only black female in the litter. I definitely prefer her colour, but didn't choose her because of it


Definitely the best way to go! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats! Yep, my pup was chosen by personality too as much as I wanted a pure black. There were 2 black boys in his litter, my DD begged and pleaded for the black puppies but they didn't have Otto's outgoing, courageous personality - a must in a family with 3 preschoolers!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

A beauty and probably well-chosen. You will be so happy with her!


----------

